
To the Gulf of Minneapolis (2016) - jonkratz
https://streets.mn/2018/11/16/to-the-gulf-of-minneapolis/
======
mproud
There’s definitely a healthy “we like it better on our side” mentality when it
comes to Minneapolis and St. Paul.

------
jonkratz
It's interesting to consider how many details on our online maps might be
there because of submissions from random people who may or may not be
submitting official names or details. When you zoom in to see these minute
details, there's no way that Google or Apple can fact check every suggested
change, so they have to assume that most submissions are truthful in order to
hopefully provide details down to the most local zoom level.

~~~
LancerSykera
The parking lot and back driveway of the metal shop next door is on Google as
a street, with a name - 50th Street. And nobody knows why. I've deleted it
from Waze ages ago, but Google has yet to catch up, if they even pull map data
from Waze.

------
puzzle
When MapMaker was still around, you could see a lot, but not all, of the
history of a feature on Google Maps. A submission from an end user would have
been visible clearly as such. Imports from third parties would have been less
obvious (and definitely wouldn't have named the source).

